# Betta meets Some Pygmy Corydoras



## RobMc (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, the nano tank has hit its population endgame - 1 betta, 10x pygmy corydoras, a handfull of Red cherry shrimp, and 2 snails (1 may be removed soon).

The cory's arrived in the mail from Wet Spot Tropical of Oregon. Surprisingly, every last one was alive and well, despite the cold weather (in MA).

For now, there is peace - let us pray that it lasts ;-)


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Ohmigosh! They look adorable!


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow they're cute!

How big is your tank? 10 g?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice 
I just threw 3 male h formosas that were chasing and nipping a bit too much into the betta tank. it just got through my betta's head that these guys are too fast for him to catch  yay


----------



## RobMc (Oct 3, 2012)

So far I am actually more concerned for the Betta - the Cory's are very high energy and for the last two hours have been trying to school with him (angelo). I think It's driving him a little crazy,

Hopefully everything will calm down in a few days.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sounds like a twenty.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

That is so cute! These pictures are amazing


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Would you reccomend them?


----------



## RobMc (Oct 3, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Would you reccomend them?


Definitely - They're excellent at cleaning up the bottom of the tank, and seem to get along great with the betta. The bio-footprint of these fish is relatively small - with 10 in a 8gal I haven't noticed a rise in nitrate levels. 

They can be shy, and you should have enough hiding places that they can feel safe. Pygmy Corydoras are also very social, and shouldn't be kept in groups smaller than 6-8. 

Overall, if you're looking for fun peaceful little bottom feeders - a school of Corydoras Pygmaeus is an excellent choice.

Edit / update: Over the last two weeks the cories have calmed down significantly - I see them mostly during feeding time but there's always one or two nosing around in the sand. Angelo has grown used to them and no longer appears stressed by their activity.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think I might get 5. Or atleast consider it. Bit probably not I love my 5 albino cories.


----------

